# Las malditas TRES letras



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2014)

Estoy algo así como medio cansado*(repodrido )*de esas malditas *TRES LETRAS*. Escriben todo así *cómo si uno fuera adivino* . Obvio , la mayoría después las captás , pero después  e implica toooodo un esfuerzo entender que se pretende.

"Estoy buscando un OTA que haga FPG y que lo pueda conectar por USB al PGA , pero al mismo tiempo se sincronice con el OPR del TNA via RCA. Mejor Inalámbrico , no WIFI

Entonces cuando Googleo *OTA* , Google me sugiere *OTArio*   muy bien , empezamos con algo coherente ! *OTArio* 

Para cualesquiera tres letras el buscador da resultados inesperados  ¡ Prueben !

http://www.siglas.com.es/tipos/siglas_letras

Saludos deschavetados , pero controlados  !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 19, 2014)

Se les llaman ATL's .... (Abreviaturas de Tres Letras)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2014)

*OK*, quedo *QAP*, *QRT*, *QSL* no transmito mas porque se recalienta la *FAT* del *OFV * 


  No me pude contener ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2014)

Ayer me reia porque buscaba un PTC para arreglar una fuente , y resulta que mi fuente . . .

Paid to clic (paga por clic)

y todo ésto : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PTC



jejeje --> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/ecm-cummins-problemas-111901/#post835308


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 13, 2014)

Este tema con los gringos es complejo, aqui les dejo unas de tarea:

*IMHO* es un* PITA!* esto es *FYI*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2014)

Sin insultos Luis !


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 15, 2014)

OTA: Organized Team Activity, Office of Technology Assessment
OFV: Obnoxious Fucking Vehicle
IMHO: In my humble opinion 
PITA: Pain In The Ass
FYI: For your information
Fuente: http://es.urbandictionary.com/

Tengo instalado el GoldenDict tanto en la PC como en Android
Tiene una función de scanner de la pantalla, así solo se apunta sobre la palabra con el mouse y sale una ventana emergente con la definición.
De allí pude sacar mediante la instalación del diccionario "IEEE Standard Dictionary" y el "Acronyms from A - Z"
PTC: Positive Temperature Cöfficient (sic)
Online también se puede, pero sin acceso a ciertos diccionarios: http://dictionary.babylon.com/
QAP, QRT, QSL: HAM-codes
PGA: Integrated-Circuit-Terminology
En fin, para consultar una parva de diccionarios en un click, les recomiendo el GoldenDict, ya que soporta varios formatos de diccionarios, no solo los del tipo Babylon (.BGL).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 15, 2014)

según lo que tengo entendido las abreviaturas siempre que no eran muy común se pronunciaban en el primer párrafo se debía aclarar entre paréntesis para que después que se siga mencionando las siglas en el texto se supiera a que están referidas

ejemplo: *SSTC* (solid state tesla coil)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> según lo que tengo entendido las abreviaturas siempre que no eran muy común se pronunciaban en el primer párrafo se debía aclarar entre paréntesis para que después que se siga mencionando las siglas en el texto se supiera a que están referidas
> 
> ejemplo: *SSTC* (solid state tesla coil)


 
Bién ahí 

*SSTC* (solid state tesla cat)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2014)

yo encontré una , asi suena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   *pedea*           . 

pero se escribe así PDA 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDA


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 23, 2014)

Y que hacemos con esta??.

NPI, veo que significa una groseria y no se corrije en  el foro?


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

*TDA* Televisión Digital Abierta

*TBA* (Trenes de Buenos Aires Sociedad Anónima)



Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Y que hacemos con esta??.
> 
> NPI, veo que significa una groseria y no se corrije en  el foro?
> 
> ...



NO se ... en verdad es *NTNPI*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2014)

*LTA* 

Preguntarle a Maradona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2014)

ese ultimo no lo entendí el que puso fogo



Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Y que hacemos con esta??.
> 
> NPI, veo que significa una groseria y no se corrije en  el foro?
> 
> ...



para eso esta la 2.6 
2.6 No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

la tenes alta


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2014)

*NPI*: *N*i *P*álida *I*dea


Malpensados


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *LTA*
> 
> Preguntarle a Maradona



haa ya la googlee http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100616164322AAG08p5


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NPI*: *N*i *P*álida *I*dea
> 
> 
> Malpensados



no existe un pensamiento malo sino uno malo que piensa y eso seri NO tengo ni la mas palida idea...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2014)

MAQ....
mi nombre, por eso con mayusculas, soy lo mejor que hizo mi mama!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> *MAQ*....
> mi nombre, por eso con mayusculas, soy lo mejor que hizo mi mama!!!



se me ocurrio una con queso


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2014)

> se me ocurrio una con queso


no se como lo trate la vida, con las femeninas, yo estoy al dia!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2014)

LML 

lumur muy lemur


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NPI*: *N*i *P*álida *I*dea
> 
> 
> Malpensados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

Ni Posible Idea ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

*NPN* No Pasa Nada
*PNP* Por No Parar 

tranquilo 41


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

PNP Podría No Parar

NSP


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> PNP Podría No Parar
> 
> NSP



No Se Puede

*CDB*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

*CDB*  Convendría Decirlo Bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *CDB*  Convendría Decirlo Bien



Camionero!!!, Dosme Buscas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

*NBB*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *NBB*



 

DOSME dice: No Busco Besos

*NGCB*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2014)

tengo uno 
NBA 
en realidad quiere decir 
Negros Bastantes Altos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2014)

Negros Bastardos Alienígenas (así piensa el que perdió )


----------

